# New!



## kateybabey (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey girls. I am new new new. I was googling a MAC swatch one day and stumbled up Specktra! horray. I am so obsessed with looking at everyones collections and FOTD so this is like crack to me. Im too much of a wimp to post my own FOTD's (plus i'm not overly that good in the technique department.) but maybe someday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Kate


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm glad you joined the rest of us addicts!!


----------



## Janice (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Kate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy to have you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello!!!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome, kate! please don't hesitate to post your fotds, we'd love to see them


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## kateybabey (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm fairly new to spektra myself but I've found it a valueble resource, glad to see you are enjoying it


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome and I *hope* to see some fotds SOON!


----------



## melliquor (Nov 3, 2008)




----------

